# QR Codes Create ‘Living Headstones’ in Cemeteries



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Where is the strangest place you ever saw a QR Code? Quiring Monuments has developed a method to put a QR code on a tombstone, a provocative way to use apps in the cemetery.

Check it out *here*


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

What is next place ? Foreskin ? Forehead ?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

over/under on how long it takes before someone gets Goatse'd from beyond the grave?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for the mental image, Rasputin...

Actually, I just read an article that some people will just scan QR codes, and it could be used to put malware on a phone.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Gee they could just put some kind of wall with QR codes located on a cliff overlooking the ocean so that one can remember those who had their ashes scattered.

Hmmmm. Wonder how much money I could make on that. Maybe I could even afford that ocean view house I always wanted.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

phrelin said:


> Maybe I could even afford that ocean view house I always wanted.


Wouldn't your view be blocked by a big wall with QR codes on it?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

In a hundred years, people will look at a QR code carved into a headstone and ask, "What strange religion was that?"


----------

